# Who are your favourite Star Trek characters?



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

1. McCoy
2. Picard
3. Riker [he was just so cute!]
4. Q
5. Scotty
6. Geordi LaForge
7. Kahn
8. Borg
9. Spock
10. Kirk


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I've only seen a few episodes of TNG. So from that series, Data and Picard.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

Data is my favorite character he's just adorable, full of child-like wonders. When they're at their leisure side, Jean Luc Picard and Geordi LaForge are pretty interesting guys to me. Learning about Worf throughout the episodes is funny too. I also like Dr. Pulaski too, she seems charming.


----------



## scorpio_queen (Oct 16, 2011)

Uhura. The original. Not the skinny a$$ remake. 

I even got to talk to Nichelle Nichols (WIKI IT) on FB and yes, was the real her. <3 Cool day.


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

Picard, Kirk, Data, Spock & Riker.
Actually, pretty much everyone on TNG as I am much more a fan of that than the other spin-off's but I have recently begun watching the Bluray versions of TOS.
TNG all the way though!


----------



## Princessportent (Dec 2, 2011)

1. Janeway
2. Kes
3. Torres
4. Data
5. 7 of 9

Neelix also makes me smile


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

I really like Captain Picard in the new movies, but they never really explain why he's in a wheelchair now. On the other hand, I don't really know how I feel about the new crew. It's like they're all emo, constantly complaining about how they have to go to a special school, and how regular people don't understand them. On the plus side, "visor that shoots phasers" is a lot cooler than "visor that sees stuff in weird colors."


----------



## Mindmaster (May 13, 2012)

1. Spock (obviously)
2. Jean-Luc Picard
3. Q
4. Data
5. Sarek
6. James T. Kirk
7. William T. Riker
8. Leonard "Bones" McCoy
9. Montgomery Scott
10. Deanna Troi

These are the ones I remember for now. Then there's also A LOT of characters who only appeared in individual episodes (almost every second episode of TOS) that I venerated but I think I will forget more than who'll actually make it to the list.

I never cared much for VOY and ENT, and less for their characters, but DS9 was really good IMO. Nothing in comparison to TOS and TNG but still, very good. I however hate that a lot of people call it "the thinking man's Star Trek" when it's really pretty pale and frivolous compared to the two other shows. As if the narratives in TNG (and especially TOS) was too complex, deep and symbolic for their obtuse minds and instead prefer trivial politics with far less abstractions. I really like DS9 but this attitude has been bothering me for some time. DS9 seemed more flagrantly devised and contrived to emit an atmosphere of thoughtfulness and consideration.

TOS was far more abstract with a handful of obscure allegories about the caprices and intricacies of our own mind, sociopsychology and all kind of philosophical inquistions. Narratively TNG is a bridge between TOS and DS9 but I think the conceptuality is more in style with TOS than DS9 in comparison.

Look I'm absolutely not saying that DS9 is not intellectual nor deep and absolutely not worse in overall quality than its predecessors. What I don't understand is why some claim that DS9 is so profound and that the other two are NOT when it's really the opposite if you must polarize the small (but still lucent) discrepancies.

*EDIT: *Something I've always thought would be awesome was if Spock would have been a crewmember onboard or at least have appeared in at least one episode per season on TNG.

Can you imagine the potential in more interactions between Spock and Picard but foremost more scenes between Spock and Data. Unification have always been one of my favorite TNG episodes for that reason alone.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

zeBunnyQueen said:


> Data is my favorite character he's just adorable, full of child-like wonders. When they're at their leisure side, Jean Luc Picard and Geordi LaForge are pretty interesting guys to me. Learning about Worf throughout the episodes is funny too. I also like Dr. Pulaski too, she seems charming.


Time for me to actually make a list, I finally finished The Next Generation, now I'm in the middle of Deep Space 9. 

So far my top 10 characters:
*
The Next Generation*
1. Data
2. Jean-Luc Picard
3. Worf
*Deep Space 9*
4. Grand Nagus Zek 
5. Garak
6. Julian Bashir
7. Benjamin Sisko
8. Jadzia Dax
9. Kira
*Original Series*
10. Spock

I really enjoy most the developments of characters in Deep Space 9.


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

I might give Deep Space 9 another try. Seems lke good show.


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

I really like Worf simply because I feel bad for him. He is like the poor beaten puppy that never got adequate attention other than being punished.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I just watched the original series for the first time about a month ago and in that month I've seen every episode of TOS and the first seven movies as well as the 2009 movie and a few animated series episodes. I was going to start TNG yesterday, but after watching Generations yesterday morning I decided I'm not ready to leave the original series cast behind quite yet. A month isn't enough time to fully appreciate that story line. So as of now, my entire Star Trek experience has been original series and I'm going to keep it that way for awhile until I'm ready for TNG. What's the rush? 

My favorite character sort of evolved over the course of watching TOS (and I watched it all in pretty quick succession). The first half season or so I really liked McCoy. I liked his sense of humor and his take charge attitude. I liked how he didn't take crap from anyone, even the captain. About half way through the season, however, I started realizing what a total bigot he (along with half the crew) is to Spock. Spock can't help how he was born and to demonize him for his lack of emotion and the color of his blood is just as bad as demonizing someone for the color of their skin. 

So I stopped liking Bones so much and started liking Spock. I'm a very logical thinker and have very muted emotions, so I really connected with Spock. I'm different from him, of course, in that he's a SJ and I'm an NP, so we use our logical thought completely differently, but I can understand where he's coming from. I also get what it's like for people to give you a hard time for not showing much emotion. Around the beginning of the 3rd season, however, I started not liking Spock so much, either. He's just not a very good leader. Every time he's in charge of the ship he ends up making the worst possible decision and leaving them trapped in a Tholian web or stranded with their dilithium crystals all burned out or something. He's constantly reminding others that he's in command when they question his stupid decisions. I don't respect that brand of leadership. 

That's when I realized that Scotty is probably the most competent person and leader on that ship. Every time he's in charge things just go right. He doesn't make a big deal about being in charge. He just comes up with creative solutions to any problem, does his job and carries on. People follow him not because he has some huge command presence like Kirk or rubs their noses in his authority like Spock, but because the guy knows what he's talking about. That's the kind of leadership I can respect and that I aspire to have myself. So I would have to say Scotty in my new favorite. He's the kind of man I want to be some day-- pure quiet competence. And Scotty in the 2009 movie is a total ENTP, which makes him even more awesome. 

So, my current top 5: 
1. Scotty 
2. Spock 
3. Bones 
4. Sarek 
5. Chekov


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

1. Spock (he's my favorite character of all time, actually)
2. Data
3. Bones

After that, Q and Picard are neck and neck. I don't want to put
the effort into deciding who is cooler...


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

1.Kirk
2.Spock
3.Data
4.Picard
5.Dr. Mccoy
6.Odo
7.Riker
8.Seven of Nine
9.Khan
10.Janice Rand


----------



## Niji (May 17, 2012)

In no specific order:
Ezri Dax (DS9)
Jadzia Dax (DS9)
Worf (TNG, DS9)
Harry Kim (VOY)
Seven of Nine (VOY)
Kira Nerys (DS9)
Data (TNG)
Quark (DS9)
Lwaxana Troi (TNG)
Odo (DS9)


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Kirk/ Spock/ McCoy
Picard
Odo
Garak
Quark
Jadzia Dax


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

1. Capt. Picard (half-way through the series; he's very rigid and wooden early on)
2. Capt. Sisko (very close second; style and strength)
3. Jadzia Dax 
4. Doc McCoy (likeable, gruff, plucky archetype)
5. Doctor Bashir


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

If I told anyone, I don't think I could ever live with myself. "I just can't do it Captain, I just can't do it."

I like Q and La Forge and Captain Picard. I watched TNG, looking back I like the 60s Star Trek better. Someone said Star Trek TNG was too white, Star Trek the original series, I like the multi-racial dimension in it. Normally I'm not a big Trekkie, my fascination with the franchise stops after TNG. Saw the recent movie, that was good.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Data. I constantly looked forward to his episodes. Picard, also brilliant. I remember loving Seven of Nine when I used to watch Voyager with my Dad when I was younger.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 14, 2012)

Data, Data, Data. Data, Data... Yeah * insert little dance.* 
And Q and Picard of course.
roud:


----------

